# All grown up....



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

He's all grown up now, so feel free to critique away. Don't worry...I have thick skin & already know his structural short comings.
Here is the first photos I posted for critique of Ark. He was about 4 months old.

















Here he is at almost 3 yrs old.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Critique?!?!?
What a beautiful/ handsome friend!
We ALL have our imperfections; who the heck am I to judge? 
You have a great "grown up" family member!
Congrats!


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Structural imperfections? like what I cant see anything wrong with this dog! he is the most bad *** dog I have ever seen! WOW! he looks like a wolf, i LOVE his coloring and he is so nicely filled out! thanks for sharing.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

3rd picture, "WOW". drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.
If anyone has any opinions on his conformation, please post them. Even though I "think" I know his faults, I may not see them all, lol


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Is it possible to get a better stack out of him?

I think he is stunning but some may want/need a better stack to property critique him.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

I know it's not perfect, but it's what I was able to get by myself, lol
I'll try to wrangle up some help & get a proper stack this week.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A larger stacked photo would help too. That one is very small.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I noticed his hips are definitely higher than his withers, now this might be due to his positioning at the time of the photos, but since two photographs point this out it might be his natural stance. I bet that could be fixed with a proper stack.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Gorgeous male. I'd love to see a stacked shot, though, to get a better idea.


----------

